# Best Fighting game ever?



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you reckon is the best fighting game in existence? Go with a series, and then a specific version of that 

Personally, the Tekken games have my vote. The character development, graphics, and gameplay was always ace in my book, and they change it up enough in each game to make it really worthwhile  

Specifically, i think it would probably be Tekken 3. A true classic IMO.


Least favorite: Street fighter. I fucking hate Capcom for those games, and i dont understand why they need 1000x230958+483859^4344 street fighter games on each console...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

I've always hated tekken 

I loved DOA3 (not the porno ones, the actual fighting ones!)

Mortal Combat was always cool, kinda had alot of cheap moves though.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, Mortal Kombat 3 is worth a mention IMO, the others, not so much. To me they really didnt do much to expand on the world of beat em up games, other than to introduce gratuitous amounts of gore... :crazy: To me, not that important


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I've never really been that big a fan of fighters/racers; more of a FPS/RPG guy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2009)

Generally, me too  But i do love a bit of beating the absolute shit out of people sometimes


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to play Dead or Alive 3 agaisnt my dad from time to time when i was little. Whenever he won i would get so pissed off cause his strategy would be to either

a) Use one cheap move over and over
b) Button mash.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, button mashers give me the shits...


----------



## silentrage (Jan 20, 2009)

Street Fighter 3 Third Strike is commonly seen as the best fighting game.
It does have the best animation and balance, IMO the only important elements in a fighting game. 
My second favorite would have to be Garou - Mark of the Wolves, I have a feeling it's slight inferiority to SF3rd is only due to technical limitations of the NeoGeo, those guys at SNK are really fcking nuts at making good fighting games.
Youtube King Of Fighters 12 for some sweet ass next gen 2D fighting game action!

EDIT: sorry should've mentioned my votes are for the 2D fighters, you know, the ones that are not button mashers.


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2009)

Hard to say. There's something about every fighting game I like or don't like.

I guess my top fav's are:

Last Blade I+II (ESPECIALLY part 2!)
Fatal Fury Special, Garou
Waku Waku 7 (VIVA LA BONUS-KUN!!)
Street Fighter: II Turbo (Arc), Alpha 2 Gold (Saturn!), Alpha 3 (Dreamcast), 3rd strike (Arc)
SVC Chaos
MK 2 and 3

EDIT: I need to get around to compiling Mugen but have put it off for years! Check out youtube for that.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 20, 2009)

As far as 2D stuff goes, I'm all about Samurai Shodown, Garou and Guilty Gear. SF2STHD:RGNFIDSOHGIDSOFHFGIODS is way more fun than I expected it to be, considering I only really like 3rd Strike. SF4 almost makes me wanna get my 360 fixed Capcom Vs Tatsunoko just arrived for Wii too, so I'll have to take that for a spin

As far as 3D fighters go, Virtua Fighter reigns supreme. I just wish there was more of a competitive scene outside of Japan for it. Soul Calibur aint bad either, although it peaked with SC2.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm all about 2D fighters, which means:

1.)Marvel Vs. Capcom Series (MvC2 springs to mind)
2.)Guilty (the music, characters, and special attacks )
3.)KotF (Capcom vs. SNK included)
4.)Dark Stalkers


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 20, 2009)

I always liked this one:







And I was usually Star Man. He was the shit.


----------



## Regor (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm waiting to see the new UFC game.


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> I always liked this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Starman was my fav to play as.



DDDorian said:


> As far as 2D stuff goes, I'm all about Samurai Shodown, Garou and Guilty Gear. SF2STHD:RGNFIDSOHGIDSOFHFGIODS is way more fun than I expected it to be, considering I only really like 3rd Strike. SF4 almost makes me wanna get my 360 fixed Capcom Vs Tatsunoko just arrived for Wii too, so I'll have to take that for a spin
> 
> As far as 3D fighters go, Virtua Fighter reigns supreme. I just wish there was more of a competitive scene outside of Japan for it. Soul Calibur aint bad either, although it peaked with SC2.



 @ RGNFIDSOHGIDSOFHFGIODS

I really want to play SF4 and THD.

I couldn't really get into 3d fighters. I must say that the one I liked the most was Tobal No. 2 (PS1). Too bad they never brought it to US shores.


----------



## forelander (Jan 20, 2009)

Mace the dark ages on N64. Best combo system, 3d movement and gore I ever played.


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2009)

MK - MK3 were the best fighters then MK4 came along and ruined it


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

^ I agree that 4 ruined it, but i could never get into the first 2 games either... 3 had a rad combo system, and the most awesome characters... SEKTOR FTFW!!!


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2009)

Uh-oh, we have a problem now

Cyrax > Sektor


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoke > Cyrax > Sektor.

Reptile > Scorpion > Sub Zero


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2009)

Close but SZ has always been my favorite, despite the overall ass kicking of Scorpion, Sub-Zero seems to do it in that calm collected 'holy shit he doesn't seem like he could do that' way


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah yeah. My opinions are biased from my early memories of the Mortal kombat movies  They were awesome when i was 10, now, not so much....


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2009)

King Of Fighters series was always my favorite. I'm a HUUUUGE Neo Geo fan. Anything SNK does, i like, generally.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah, but Sub-Zero had that craptastic spinoff game Plus, Sub-Zero never had his own cooking show

Can't find pics for most of them, but some of the SF4 alternate costumes are awesome - Balrog has an Apollo Creed-esque costume, Blanka has a safari suit, the luchador guy whose name escapes me has a chef outfit and Dan's alt makes him look like Goku Check Youtube, most of 'em are up there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Ah, but Sub-Zero had that craptastic spinoff game Plus, Sub-Zero never had his own cooking show




YES!!! FUCKING YES!!!! COOKING WITH SCORPION!!


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, I forgot about Cooking With Scorpion

Touche


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 21, 2009)

The new MK vs DC game is pretty good, actually. Plays kinda like UMK3 but in 3D. Sucks that they wimped out on the fatalities, but what can you do.


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll eventually rent it, apparently one of my bosses can kick ass with Joker despite being so slow


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 21, 2009)

Joker's pretty neat, he has tons of special attacks and the most awesome fatality in ages. I'm partial to Flash myself.


----------



## sami (Jan 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> King Of Fighters series was always my favorite. I'm a HUUUUGE Neo Geo fan. Anything SNK does, i like, generally.



except they never brought Samurai Showdown RPG to the states....


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 21, 2009)

sami said:


> except they never brought Samurai Showdown RPG to the states....



I know. It was only on JP PS1 and Neo Geo CD. you could play the Japanese games on US Neo geo CD's but it didnt change the fact if you cant read japanese, you're SOL.


----------



## Desi (Jan 21, 2009)

A thread aboot fighting games and no one mentioned Killer Instinct? Just for that, you guys get a...































wait for it...





























CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCOMBO BREAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silentrage (Jan 21, 2009)

sami said:


> Starman was my fav to play as.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KOF12 rapes SF2HD remix like a pile of zangiefs. 



Metal Ken said:


> King Of Fighters series was always my favorite. I'm a HUUUUGE Neo Geo fan. Anything SNK does, i like, generally.



Ditto. Metal Slug is the sickest 2D side scroller ever. 

I played SS rpg on saturn, good times, good times.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 21, 2009)

Either Tekken 3 or War of the Monsters. That game was hench.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 21, 2009)

Although I can't stand the rap culture or anything, I had Def Jam Fight For NY on the xbox, and it was actually a fuckin badass game  I loved the finishers. They were so over the top in slow-mo. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Tekken 3!!
And I love Soul Calibur 4, this game is epic!
Awesome graphics, awesome animations, awesome characters 
MK vs DC was kinda cool, too, especially the test-your-might mode!
Smashing people through 10 walls rocks 
But the fatalities of the game...not so much...
I love the Smackdown vs Raw series, it's pretty cool if you like wrestling
EDIT: Def Jam Fight for NY was epic!!!
It's so much fun to punch angry rap-guys against the train or put them between a car door and kick the door


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2009)

Guilty Gear XX (and all it's incarnations) ftw . 

Come on, great soundtrack great characters, metal references everywhere, and the fighting game engine is enjoyable for minimal unbalanceness (but that's another story). 

And for new comers it's BlazBlue (still only in Japan), and the successor to Guilty Gear, again with badass characters and a soundtrack to die for. 

Also played a bit of Fate Stay Night when I was in Japan, that's the fad at the moment. Not bad, very guilty gear anime based. 

Sengoku Basara X was fun too (recommended for the Samurai Warriors/Devil King fans). 

I usually love all Capcom fighting games, but there's been a few where they've dropped the ball coughCapcomFightingJamcough , but they hold a special place for me. Capcom Vs SNK 2 (despite the unbalances) is on par with GG being a personal favorite. Super Turbo is still good, Third Strike is great but I didn't get to fully appreciate it, and waiting patiently for SF4 for PS3. Tatsunoko Vs Capcom was to me more enjoyable than Marvel Vs Capcom 2, and I liked that game. 

Samurai Showdown is another close favorite. The new 3D one felt rather awkward. Still new i suppose. 2 was considered the best (Ukyo) but I liked Tenka a lot more. Release it in Australia dammit!  Same with the Arcana Heart series. It was released in US, why not PAL?

I used to be a Mortal Kombat nut back in the day. Lost interest after Ultimate MK3, everything after that just felt wrong. 

As for 3D games, I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that Virtua Fighter 4-5 are my favorites. Tekken 5-6 coming second. Soul Calibur 4 is fun but I don't take it seriously enough. Tried Dead or Alive once, picked Hayabusa... didn't like it to be honest.  But then again, I suck at 3D games. 



Also I assume everyone here knows this site: The Fighter's Generation


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 21, 2009)

The one I've played the most is probably Tekken 3. 

Killer Instinct was the shit too, though.

That, and whatever the game was on Super Nintendo and Sega that was the clay-mation fighting game. Bad Mr. Frosty was one bad motherfucker.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 21, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> That, and whatever the game was on Super Nintendo and Sega that was the clay-mation fighting game. Bad Mr. Frosty was one bad motherfucker.



ClayFighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my god, i forgot about killer instinct.... *shame* :epicfacepalmofimpendingdoom:


----------



## silentrage (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh fuckshit You guys need to go download this free side scroller called LITTLE FIGHTER 2.
It features 8 player coop and you fight up to 20 enemies at a time.
It's TEH NUTTZ0RS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 22, 2009)

Guilty Gear XX. You do not want to know how many hours I poured into that game perfecting combos n' whatnot.

Plus it has an amazing soundtrack, probably the best and most memorable out of a fighting game in my book.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2009)

^ That was one of the reasons i _loved_ Tekken 3; the soundtrack was AWESOME.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ That was one of the reasons i _loved_ Tekken 3; the soundtrack was AWESOME.



I loved Tekken when if came out  I liked Mortal Kombat also


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 22, 2009)

Abhorred said:


> ClayFighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2009)

Primal Rage


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 23, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I know. It was only on JP PS1 and Neo Geo CD. you could play the Japanese games on US Neo geo CD's but it didnt change the fact if you cant read japanese, you're SOL.



Some guy on romhacking.net is about 95% done on a translation for this, but the last 5% is taking him ages. Should be done within the next couple of months. I really hope it doesn't suck


----------



## sami (Jan 23, 2009)

shit, i don't care if it's engrishy as long as it gets the point across! Also, as long as that last 5&#37; is insignificant to helping you or the story, i'm in like flynn!


----------



## silentrage (Jan 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Some guy on romhacking.net is about 95% done on a translation for this, but the last 5% is taking him ages. Should be done within the next couple of months. I really hope it doesn't suck



I beat the game 6 times, 3 in each story mode, without understanding a word of japanese. I just talk to EVERYONE in each town until someone says something different, LOL.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2009)

Street Fighter Turbo on the Super Nintendo. That was the first fighter that I really got into. Chun Li was the shit.  And I have really enjoyed the Soul Caliber series as well.


----------



## abyss258 (Jan 23, 2009)

As soon as I remembered the title, I thought of Tekken 3 
I was raised on the Mortal Kombat games, so it's gotta be between those two.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 23, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Street Fighter Turbo on the Super Nintendo. That was the first fighter that I really got into. Chun Li was the shit.  And I have really enjoyed the Soul Caliber series as well.



STREET FIGHTERRRRRR!!!    I still just dont understand why there are a trillion street fighter games on every console...



abyss258 said:


> As soon as I remembered the title, I thought of Tekken 3
> I was raised on the Mortal Kombat games, so it's gotta be between those two.



 Tekken 3 FTMFW


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 23, 2009)

sami said:


> shit, i don't care if it's engrishy as long as it gets the point across! Also, as long as that last 5% is insignificant to helping you or the story, i'm in like flynn!



He's done all the dialogue, I think, but he needs to retime the scrolling text so it doesn't cut off half the words, which is boring work that he can't be bothered to do Don't blame him, but still, I wanna play this shit already!



Demoniac said:


> STREET FIGHTERRRRRR!!!    I still just dont understand why there are a trillion street fighter games on every console...



You do realise that the upcoming Street Fighter 4 is the first true SF game since SF3:Third Strike came out in 1999?


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with Guilty Gear XX.

Clayfighter and primal rage were epic back in the snes days, i loved em.

Has anybody played Plasma Sword for the DC? It was alot of fun back in the day...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> You do realise that the upcoming Street Fighter 4 is the first true SF game since SF3:Third Strike came out in 1999?



That just makes it even _more_ embarrassing... that means that the trillion releases they did weren't even _new_ games


----------



## sami (Jan 23, 2009)

How bout the worst?

I remember when they brought the SNES Ranma 1/2 fighter to US (the first time?) that they gave it a makeover with different characters and a different title. It was really REALLY horrible. I can't remember the name of it either.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> That just makes it even _more_ embarrassing... that means that the trillion releases they did weren't even _new_ games



Well the game is developed primarily for Japanese arcades and until now there's been no other way to get the arcade revisions to peoples' homes short of re-releasing the game with all the new character balances and features added. Nowadays they can just patch the stuff in via downloads, but that's never been an option before. SF is still the biggest franchise on the competitive scene, so people need to be able to keep up with the progression of the game.



sami said:


> How bout the worst?
> 
> I remember when they brought the SNES Ranma 1/2 fighter to US (the first time?) that they gave it a makeover with different characters and a different title. It was really REALLY horrible. I can't remember the name of it either.



Wikipedia tells me it was "Street Combat", gonna have to track that down, it sounds terrible.

Worst... hmm, pretty much anything released in the mid-90's that thought it was gonna be the next Mortal Kombat. I also hate that Gundam game for SNES because EVERY SINGLE GRAPHIC RAPIDLY FLASHES SOME EPILEPTIC SHADE OF PURPLE


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 24, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I also hate that Gundam game for SNES because EVERY SINGLE GRAPHIC RAPIDLY FLASHES SOME EPILEPTIC SHADE OF PURPLE



 I had that game, and i remember the flash  I wonder how many poor unsuspecting epileptics were killed in the mid 90's?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 24, 2009)

My favs are mostly SNES.
Such as Killer Instinct
Mortal Kombat 3
Tekken 2
Then my favorite for ps2 is DBZ Budokai 2


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## HamBungler (Jan 24, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Worst... hmm, pretty much anything released in the mid-90's that thought it was gonna be the next Mortal Kombat. I also hate that Gundam game for SNES because EVERY SINGLE GRAPHIC RAPIDLY FLASHES SOME EPILEPTIC SHADE OF PURPLE



I honestly liked that game quite a bit  I got pretty good at it, it was actually somewhat challenging unlike the Gundam Battle Assault games, which I liked somewhat but all the moves for each suit had similar button sequences so it took the challenge out and didn't rely much on learning combos or anything somewhat difficult.


----------



## sami (Jan 24, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Wikipedia tells me it was "Street Combat", gonna have to track that down, it sounds terrible.
> 
> Worst... hmm, pretty much anything released in the mid-90's that thought it was gonna be the next Mortal Kombat. I also hate that Gundam game for SNES because EVERY SINGLE GRAPHIC RAPIDLY FLASHES SOME EPILEPTIC SHADE OF PURPLE



yep, Street Combat 

Street Combat review for Super Nintendo (Ranma 1/2) by StarSoldier1 -- Revver Online Video Sharing Network

EDIT: I thought it was Rival Turf at first because of the two Ralph Macchio lookin dudes on the cover.



I had a friend back in high school that had Epilepsy. I was at his house and someone brought over the SNES MK1. Ever beaten that version? Shang Tsung's death seizure makes the screen flash EVERY COLOR KNOWN TO MAN for about 10 seconds when you defeat him. I told him to cover his eyes, but he didn't believe me until it started!



Oh yeah, and there was a robot fighting game on Genesis. Heavy Nova I think. That was a bad game but my friends got pissed because I always pile-drive'd them repeatedly (Down+A+B+C!)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 24, 2009)

Tekken 2/Tag
Mortal Kombat 4
Primal Rage (Hey, giant dinosaurs tearing the shit out of each other is awesome!! Ditto for eating worshippers)

I never got the excessive number of SF games either.
But Marvel Vs. Capcom was pretty cool.

EDIT!!
Oh man how could I forget Clayfighter!!
Perhaps one of the funniest fighting games ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 26, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> That just makes it even _more_ embarrassing... that means that the trillion releases they did weren't even _new_ games


 
It is like beating a dead horse isn't it?

Perhaps the main reason Capcom released the multi-versions of Street Fighter for Tournament reasons. The Japanese arcade scene is still alive and booming as opposed to everywhere else, and the game companies try to ammend/fix/upgrade the original system to a more tourney ballanced gameplay, forcing even seasoned veterans to modify their playing style or even change it completely. Adding new cosmetic gimmicks are more of a bonus. 

Say when SF2 Dash (champion edition) came out was a response for Capcom's mistake of making the 4 bosses unplayable. That's why every capcom game to date now includes playable bosses (mostly for home versions, sans stupid characters like Apocalypse/Cyber Akuma)

Turbo/Hyper Fighting came out to silence all those crappy Rainbow Pirate versions. That and tone down Bison as he was stupidly good. 

Super SF was another upgrade with 4 new characters, then Super Turbo was the last uprade: a massive one at that. Added super attacks (late in the game considering everyone else had put supers in fighting games). While fighting games will forever suffer character equality issues, in SF2's case, this was as close as they got. The old non super versions became selectable as well (O.Sagat was the sick) and characters like Balrog became one of the best. 

Of course, this may neglect the general consumer who expects a new game (which is practically everyone outside Japan and those who generally don't give a damn about tournaments - most of us). 

Notice Capcom's track record with these is to get it right the 3rd or 4th time? (3rd Strike, Marvel/Capcom2, Capcom/SNK2, Alpha 3 etc etc). Guilty Gear XX is also a blatant example of this too as every new game is just a fine tuned upgrade of the last. I'll still play it though, no matter how much they change Sol Badguy.


----------



## JeddyH (Jan 27, 2009)

Marvel vs. Capcom and Tekken Tag


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 27, 2009)

My all time faves:

StreetFighter Alpha 3 on the DC: This is my all time favourite SF game the tour mode is perfect and the extras Capcom gave it are pretty cool.

Tekken 3/Tekken 4: The peak of the series for me as after this they ruined it with that stupid boss character that does fireballs! Tekken + fireballs = NO!!

Marvel Superheroes: It's wayyy too easy but It's a great introduction for people who haven't played a fighter before plus the corny voice acting rocks! CHARGING STAR! WEB SWING! MUTANT DISRUPTOR!! etc...

StreetFighter 3rd strike: I dig this as it's incredibly deep in terms of control etc but it puts me in a hulk-like rage sometimes as it can be very hard to play and for a novice I imagine it must seem totally unpenetrable which is probably why it didn't do so well.

Any of the SNK fighters: it doesn't matter which ones as they are all great but I have a soft spot for the Fatal Fury series the most.

Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance and Deception: I hate most of the MK series as it's just tacky and cheap and relies on ott violence as a gimmick (plus I HATE the nonsensical control system!) but these two games really tried something new and different and I applaud them for it cause they are actually quite playable.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 27, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It is like beating a dead horse isn't it?
> 
> Perhaps the main reason Capcom released the multi-versions of Street Fighter for Tournament reasons. The Japanese arcade scene is still alive and booming as opposed to everywhere else, and the game companies try to ammend/fix/upgrade the original system to a more tourney ballanced gameplay, forcing even seasoned veterans to modify their playing style or even change it completely. Adding new cosmetic gimmicks are more of a bonus.
> 
> ...



They tweak those games for the high level tournaments in Japan. A lot of those you mentioned have yearly events awarding up to 50k USD to the winning teams, so they have to get tweaked to perfection.


----------



## MFB (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya know what AWESOME fighting game we all forgot?







PRIMAL RAGE


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2009)

silentrage said:


> They tweak those games for the high level tournaments in Japan. A lot of those you mentioned have yearly events awarding up to 50k USD to the winning teams, so they have to get tweaked to perfection.


 

That's exactly right. While developers may never achieve true perfect balance, for every subsequent game, they get closer to it. Which is why the final versions like Super Turbo, 3rd Strike, Dark Ressurection and Accent Core are treat with Chess like apogee. Plus they're awesome. Virtua Fighter 4-5 onwards is regarded as pretty close to pure balance. 

For instance, they fixed Steve Fox from God to pretty good and jacked up most of the cast in Tekken 5. Eddie and Dizzy had suffered some down points in the Guilty Gear slash upgrade, though Eddie returned to his former glory in AC (with every character getting a bump up). Etc Etc Etc. These are all necessary for players to pick their favorite (regardless of mechanical disadvantages) and play against the best in the world. Especially if 50K USD is the prize. Top dollar for playing a game. 

There are odd exceptions to this rule. It's widely accepted by even the top players that Marvel/Capcom2 game balance is horrible. Of all the 50+ characters, only about 10 are deemed playable for tourney players. Same with Capcom/SNK2 (widely accepted in Japan unlike Marvel, but US has that game in the bag), however the best players of these games will still play regardless. These games are fun as hell to watch let alone play. 

Hell, the only reason console versions of the arcade fighing games are released is for people to practice at home. But for 50k us, I'm game... I'll lose though.  Got second prize in a melb Guilty Gear tournament, but that's as close as I'll go.  Once SF4 comes on PS3 though, it's gonna fight with my guitar. 

Of course the general consumer will often ignore all of the above and just play for the fun of it. Which is totally acceptable as that's pretty much most of the gaming demographic.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2009)

Capcom vs. SNK 2 is my personal favorite fighting game. Unbalanced for sure.. but there is still a pretty healthy amount of usable and relatively balanced characters.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't fcking stand SvC 2, every top player I see is a fcking blanka or sagat, and it's just pokes from 100>0.


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2009)

One Must Fall 2097 < One Must Fall


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I can't fcking stand SvC 2, every top player I see is a fcking blanka or sagat, and it's just pokes from 100>0.


 
Pretty much. 

If you see the japanese player Mago (best Cvs2 Honda in the world), you see his Honda literally sit on his fat ass in a staring contest against another top Blanka. Doing NOTHING.  20 seconds of this? 

Nevertheless, this next to GG, is my favorite fighting game of all time. Thank God for A-Groove. coughBisoncough


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2009)

Street Fighter as a series

Street Fighter 3 as a game.

Looking forward to SF4.


----------

